# New computer - no signal to monitor - help!



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

*I decided to update my computer, so I installed a new Mobo, PSU, DVD-rom, SSD and CPU, but I can't get it to work.*

*These are the specs:*

- Corsair HX 750W PSU ATX 12V V2.2, 80 Plus Silver, Modular, 4x 6+2-pin PCIe, 12x SATA, 140mm Fan
- MSI 990FXA-GD65, Socket-AM3+ATX, 990FX+SB950, DDR3, 2xPCIe(2.0)x16, CFX&SLI, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.0, UEFI
- Sony Optiarc DVD±RW Writer, AD-5280S SATA, DVD±R: 24x, DVD+RW: 8x, DVD-RW: 6x, Bulk, BLACK
- AMD FX-8120 8-Core Processor, Socket- AM3+, 3.1Ghz, 125W, 8MB L2 + 8MB L3 Cache, 32nm
- OCZ SSD Agility 3 Series 2,5" 120GB, SATA 6 Gb/s (SATA3.0), 525MB/500MB/s read/write, SandForce® SF-2281
- Corsair Vengeance 16gb DDR3 1600 mhz 4 x 4 gb. (Transplanted from the old motherboard - I know they work)
- Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 1024 mb GPU (Don't remember the brand name, but I know it works)
- Cooler Master HAF X big tower
- DELL 24" 1920x1200 monitor hooked up with a DVI-cable

*The issue:*

- No signal to the monitor when I power up
- No signal to the keyboard / mouse (no lights light up)

- I've connected all the cables like they should be, at least I think so.
- I've used an anti-static wrist thingie not to damage any electronics
- I've double and triple checked all connections from the PSU to the Mobo, they all seem to be connected properly. I also checked the PCI-E cables to the GPU.

- When I power up the computer, I hear all the fans spinning like they should
- The DVD-rom starts spinning normally
- There's a green LED light on the SSD which indicates all is good (I think)
- The GPU fan spins normally
- The Mobo has 8 blue LEDS lighting up, which indicates all 8 cores on the CPU are active
- There are no weird noises or beeps when I start it up
- The power LED on the front of the machine is blue like normal
- I've cleared CMOS before powering it up, just to make sure.

*Is there something I've forgotten to check, or overlooked? I really appreciate all the help I can get.*

The seal on the anti-static bag the Mobo came in was broken. Is that a bad omen? The stickers that usually cover parts of the mobo was also removed when I got it.

All the parts are new except the GPU, RAM and the case itself. (Which I know worked before)

I apologize if my English doesn't make sense, it's not my native language.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...l-to-the-monitor-help-622668.html#post3574353


----------

